# Third World



## Tipu Kibria (Nov 12, 2007)

In third world life became harder. inflation in one side, earning sources have reduced in another. But whenever begging is the profession, one have to set with situation. In her final days this wretched woman also trying her best to keep herself breathing. Recently on a rainy day this shot has been taken from Dainik Bangla, the heart of Dhaka, the capital city of Bangladesh.







Samsung Pro 815
Varioplan Zoom 7.2 - 108mm
1/125 sec
f/3.2
ISO 50


----------



## bill04 (Nov 12, 2007)

wow, intense.


----------



## nossie (Nov 13, 2007)

> In her final days


Is she gone now?

Such is life.


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 13, 2007)

How do you do it? I really want to know. How do you take a picture of things like that and be able to walk away?


----------



## YoungRebel (Nov 13, 2007)

I just can say intense!
But as "Phototron" likes to know, I'd also like to know:
How is it possible to sit down pretty close to the woman (105mm zoom) and take shots of her, while she's almost dying....

For me it's hard shooting homeless people, but this I could never do...

Doesn't mean that someone shouldn't - it's important to open people's eyes...

good work..


----------



## Tipu Kibria (Nov 14, 2007)

She is a street bagger. I took this photo when she was begging. Why would it be impossible to take such a photo? I gave her money and she was very happy. "In her final days" doesn't mean she was dying at that time. I meant she is old, and has reached at the last period of her life. Please forgive my poor English and spellings.


----------



## YoungRebel (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks, 
...maybe it was my misunderstanding....

Maybe it was her extreme thin look, together with your words "her last days" that made me think that way...

At least you gave her money  Did you ask her before?

(btw: your english is very good though)


----------



## jlbrew3 (Nov 15, 2007)

That is an extremely powerful picture. It really makes me think twice about the situations other people are in while im sitting here in relative comfort. Great capture!


----------



## TheMoneyPit (Nov 29, 2007)

It is hard to believe people live like that. Very powerful picture. Makes me feel guilty for just eating a big meal at a resturant


----------



## Alpha (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks like BRAC needs to work on a few more programs in the city.


----------



## jwkwd (Nov 30, 2007)

It is indeed a powerful photo. This is the photojournalism gallery, and without photo's like this, there would not be the awareness of such situations in some countries. The richest countries on the planet have people in cities that are just as destitute, it's ashame that they are hidden from what is often plain sight.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 30, 2007)

Hallo Tipu Kibria, and welcome to ThePhotoForum! Thank you for posting THIS photo. It is VERY intense to everyone here in the so-called "Western World".

I'm afraid, this is not a rare sight in your country, you see people live on the lowest economical level there around each and every corner, worse now after the cyclone. Oh dear! Your country has always been very dear to my heart!


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 10, 2007)

My children, my husband and I came across these scenes in our travels. We gave plenty though...Hell, we gave everything. Left with 8 suitcases returned with 2. But pictures, no.


----------

